# Datu Kelly Worden - Lock Flow Clip



## HKphooey (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2008)

To me, it starts like Kenpo and ends like JKD!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 23, 2008)

cool!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice.

David


----------

